# Global Electric Car sales vs Tesla



## Blecha_97 (Dec 16, 2017)

It seems really a good deal. Well looking for more options.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Good review on the subject here at Torque News too.

Follow Up: Our Electric Vehicle Sales Predictions For 2017 - How'd We Do?


----------

